# December Chick's



## Tanji (Aug 19, 2012)

My hen was sneaky and hatched an egg! should i just leave them to do there thing in the coop?


----------



## Hardyboy0331 (Dec 4, 2012)

I say no..... i would remove and keep it in a warmer place ..... but i also do not know where u live . I am in va.. so the weather is crazy ... can be 60 one day and 40 the next..... but a warm box.. or bring them in the house


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd leave them together but inside a garage or shed. Mom will keep baby warm but they need time away I think.


----------



## Hardyboy0331 (Dec 4, 2012)

True... if you want to keep mom with baby.. if u know who mom is ... but baby needs warm shelter


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

unless you have a heatlamp to keep on the lone baby at 95f let the hen take care of it
just make sure baby has water that it can get to
mom will break up the food for it so no worries there

i think we need a picture of the fluffball!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

I usually give mom and the kids their own cage (i move them just before they hatch out) until mom says "let me out". It's always earlier than I think it should be but mom knows best!


----------



## Tanji (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for all the great replys! sadly my chick passed away all was good for 2 1/2 weeks and we had company, no one said not to leave them together and i never got a chance to check the site so.. i think i know what to do different if I get the chance to have babys again!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh I'm soooo sorry for your loss


----------

